# New TT Brochure



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys I have a copy of the new Mk3 TT brochure 

Problem is the .pdf file is too big to up load onto the forum [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Any ideas? Its a 10Mb .pdf


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Put it on: mega.co.nz

.. and generate a link?


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

TortToise said:


> Put it on: mega.co.nz
> 
> .. and generate a link?


I'm on my works pc at the moment and the IT police block everything here, so I cant get on any 'cloud' storage websites. Even winzip only take it down to 6Mb


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TTshire78 said:


> Guys I have a copy of the new Mk3 TT brochure
> 
> Problem is the .pdf file is too big to up load onto the forum [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Any ideas? Its a 10Mb .pdf


With prices??


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> TTshire78 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I have a copy of the new Mk3 TT brochure
> ...


Heres the prices


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool, although I wonder if the S-line "external pack" will be added as a further charge? :wink:


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Cool, although I wonder if the S-line "external pack" will be added as a further charge? :wink:


S-Line price includes the exterior pack, 19" alloys, LED headlights etc.


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

https://mega.co.nz/#!8552lDKb!ZCADjDwqB ... vnBDsca6c4

Don't know whether this will work!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Says I need to update browser so better not try it on works PC but thanks for the info thus far!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah its out on the Audi UK website now! AWESOME


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Sad to say that this only confirms what we all already knew 
This car is too expensive for what it is.... 
I've spec'd up what I would like and we're over £40k


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Yeah its out on the Audi UK website now! AWESOME


Hello

Cannot see it on the Audi site, can you please add link


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

jont122 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah its out on the Audi UK website now! AWESOME
> ...


Here: http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... des/tt.pdf

Wait 2 mins while it loads!

Hmmm... just got to over £41,000 on a TT 2.0TFSI Quattro S-Line to match the spec of my TTS Black Edition, that's without any of the optional new twiddly bits!

Should keep Mk2 prices nicely high whilst the Mk3 values plummet... 

:wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

£2375 for the new matrix headlights 

Well did a little spec exercise on a TT S-line with some nice bits that I would order and it equates to ........£38505 , that's a lot of money indeed so my guess is that a nice spec TTS will be 42 or 43k.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

No, Matix lights are not that much on the s line cars.

Sline £35335
paint £545
heated seats £325
super sports seats £1390
19" wheels £450
Tech pack £1795
comfort pack £1590
storage pack £175
LED pack £270
Adv Key £455
HBA 3160
LED £945
Priv Glass £450
mirrors £280
HA £90
parking with assist £640
speed limit £160

£43624 for an average spec car - that more than a TT RS+ is now (which is over priced)! 
Cayman time. Audi are on crack.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

...at least a centre armrest still isn't standard!!

BUT you can buy one as an extra now.

:roll:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

msnttf10 said:


> £43624 for an average spec car - that more than a TT RS+ is now (which is over priced)!
> Cayman time. Audi are on crack.


Bearing in mind the Cayman is more than the Boxster, when I went to Porsche Solihull a month ago they had a Boxster in the showroom, base price £38,000, plus options, OTR £54,000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why would anyone buy a TT or Porsche new? Let the options depreciate by 90% over a year then buy one 2nd hand, flying to Edinburgh in the process having found one which has everything you want. Much more fun and more economical!

Mind you... someone has to buy them new so they can be bought 2nd hand. :wink:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

TTshire78 said:


> https://mega.co.nz/#!8552lDKb!ZCADjDwqBMu2btrMoIMHiM3RWb75FzlCUvnBDsca6c4
> 
> Don't know whether this will work!!


Worked great - down in a rather quick 33s too!

Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong (my eyes were watering too much to be sure I was reading the brochure properly) but there doesn't seem to be an option for the auto braking assist / assisted cruise that is on the new Golfs. That actually makes insurance a lot cheaper as the insurers seem to regard it as making accidents a lot less likely, a bit of a strike against the TT.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

TortToise said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (my eyes were watering too much to be sure I was reading the brochure properly) but there doesn't seem to be an option for the auto braking assist / assisted cruise that is on the new Golfs. That actually makes insurance a lot cheaper as the insurers seem to regard it as making accidents a lot less likely, a bit of a strike against the TT.


Buy a Golf then, oh and don't forget to buy a bra and skirt at the same time :lol:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Normal Audi quality and accuracy in the pdf.
default équipement states... Keyless go - allows engine to be started by simply pressing the start/stop button in the centre console"

Then they list PG3 as a paid options. "Advanced key. Access and authorisation system which automatically exchanges data between key and vehicle, allowing the driver to keep the key in their pocket or bag at all times. To unlock and open, simply lift the exterior door handle. To lock, press the button on the handle" £455, german quality at its best.

Pre sense basic is not listed for the TT even though its on the A3 for £200.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

My list of what I am not seeing so far on the MK3 (corrections welcomed)

Adaptive Cruise with Stop and Go

Audi pre sense

Driver's Seat Memory Function (I was hoping)

Rear View Camera (Seems to have sensors only)

Audi Magnetic Ride
Press releases at Geneva Launch stated:
"Audi magnetic ride is standard on the Audi TTS and is available as an option for all other TT versions."
When the German Configurator went up it was there, after a couple days it was gone.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just been sent my e - brochure. Around 36k to spec up a car TT (not even s-line) to the minimum spec I'd be happy with for a new car (stronic, quattro, nav, cruise, parking sensors, metallic paint). And it wouldn't even have quad exhausts! :lol:

Just confirms to myself anyway that the year old TTS was the right choice for me!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> My list of what I am not seeing so far on the MK3 (corrections welcomed)
> 
> Adaptive Cruise with Stop and Go
> 
> ...


I await tts pricing and spec with dread. Anything less than 44k with comfort, cruise and no tech pack will be a minor miracle but depends on whether audi want to completely distance themselves from reality.

I'm guessing we're seeing a relative solid 5% increase in prices and they don't even chuck in climate control now. I had climate in my 2001 vw bora when I bought that new. I'm also now not convinced that the tts will come standard with mag, sport seats and heated seats now. I've a funny feeling that audi will drop mag ride but will need to wait see.

It's all about the extras. Looks like I might be going BMW!


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't see Audi selling as many Mark 3's as they have mark 1's and 2's. But then, at those prices they won't need to

The RS is going to be 55-60k+ with the new options that people will want. Too much for a TT surely


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

jc74 said:


> Just confirms to myself anyway that the year old TTS was the right choice for me!


Even the dealers are now predicting a rise in Mk2 prices as they''ll have to fill the void when not a single soul orders the Mk3!?

Wasn't there once a gold plated De Lorean too....?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, certainly is not cheap! List price of my Mark 2 1.8 TFSI was £27,300 (ex-VAT) and the same spec Mark 3 but with 2.0 engine and Quattro is about £35,600 (ex-VAT) OUCH!!!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> jc74 said:
> 
> 
> > Just confirms to myself anyway that the year old TTS was the right choice for me!
> ...


Lots of cars these days are sold through finance schemes. In this case, it's typically the depreciation that increases the cost for the customer so it is possible that there will be strong demand from that market segment where upfront price is less important than loss of value over time.

Will be interesting to see how the take-up is from existing mk2 owners looking to get the latest and greatest. If this forum is any indicator, they won't be seeing much of a boost from upgraders unless they offer incentives to trade up (either discounts or favourable terms trading in).


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Yep, certainly is not cheap! List price of my Mark 2 1.8 TFSI was £27,300 (ex-VAT) and the same spec Mark 3 but with 2.0 engine and Quattro is about £35,600 (ex-VAT) OUCH!!!


Not sure it's a reasonable comparision is it? I would have thought the Mk2 2.0Q would be a better benchmark. Also are you really sure the Mk3 2.0Q is £35600 plus VAT. That would make it nearly £43k :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Yep, certainly is not cheap! List price of my Mark 2 1.8 TFSI was £27,300 (ex-VAT) and the same spec Mark 3 but with 2.0 engine and Quattro is about £35,600 (ex-VAT) OUCH!!!


Oops, schoolboy error, counted S-Line cost twice so that makes it £33,514 (ex-VAT). The equivalent 2.0Q when I ordered in 2012 was marginally over £30,000 so about 10% is the premium for this 3rd generation model. :wink:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

MK2 prices won't increase, they will start to accelerate in terms of depreciation.

Start of production (customer free spec) is BW42
Market release is BW45
Customer Deliveries are currently set to start late Nov/early Dec.

I currently have a build slot one, i guess its time to shit or get off the pot.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> MK2 prices won't increase, they will start to accelerate in terms of depreciation.
> 
> Start of production (customer free spec) is BW42
> Market release is BW45
> ...


Your a brave man going for the first build. Wonder what the difference will be from your new Mk3 and say one built in 6 months time?! what updates will come in from the first few hundred. This is true with all the new run of TT's so far from the Mk1, Mk2.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone know what the price mark-up was when the Mk2 came out compared to the Mk1. Was it anything similar and was there the same outrage then as there seems to be now about the Mk3?


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Outage for tooling change was a little less for the MK2, maybe 6 weeks less.
The process this time i'd wager is much more complex.

Markup is around 16%.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi connect looks amazing...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sounds amazing, a decent sound system at last...

_Bang & Olufsen
An extraordinary car demands an extraordinary sound system. With a 680-watt, 14-channel amplifier and 12 optimally placed loudspeakers, the new Audi TT's Bang & Olufsen system provides just that. When combined with Technology Package, the system delivers high-definition, 5.1 surround sound which, thanks to the standard active VNC (Vehicle Noise Control), is never impaired by internal or external ambient noise.
But it's not just about listening pleasure: every visible part of the system is designed to integrate elegantly into the car's sleek new cabin._


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

tt3600 said:


> Sounds amazing, a decent sound system at last...
> 
> _Bang & Olufsen
> An extraordinary car demands an extraordinary sound system. With a 680-watt, 14-channel amplifier and 12 optimally placed loudspeakers, the new Audi TT's Bang & Olufsen system provides just that. When combined with Technology Package, the system delivers high-definition, 5.1 surround sound which, thanks to the standard active VNC (Vehicle Noise Control), is never impaired by internal or external ambient noise.
> But it's not just about listening pleasure: every visible part of the system is designed to integrate elegantly into the car's sleek new cabin._


Yup but having to spend over 3k to get it seems a bit steep to me. Just a bit.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Indeed. I'm wondering if you can add sat NAV and sound system separately rather than buy the two packs.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

tt3600 said:


> Indeed. I'm wondering if you can add sat NAV and sound system separately rather than buy the two packs.


You can to an extent but as per description you don't get the full 5.1 without the tech pack.

These option packs look awful...for instance the old comfort pack on mark 2 included cruise, now its not in any pack and cost is 295.

I've done the maths now, and given the price difference between a fully specd up s3 with nav, super sports seats etc can be had for what looks like 10k less than predicted price of a tts I think you would have to be rather 'brave' to buy the tts.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > My list of what I am not seeing so far on the MK3 (corrections welcomed)
> ...


I have ruled out BMW due to reliability and customer service horror strories.
Stick with the devil I know I think.
I am concerned about TTS pricing but at the same time hoping it has some of the options that I find to be missing for a car in this price range. I would miss my memory seats and Rear View Camera for example.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

New press release states:
"Audi pre sense basic safety system takes protective action such as closing the windows and tensioning the seatbelts if sensors detect an impending collision."

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... audi1.html


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

FYI UK Brochure updated to Edition 0.2 08/14. Not sure exactly when or what the differences are.


----------

